# Can you add watermarks  in lightroom mobile yet?



## Denhamhornet

Can you add watermarks in lightroom mobile yet


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes. That's been possible for quite a while.


----------



## Denhamhornet

Excellent thanks Jim.... is there a tutorial anywhere


----------



## Paul McFarlane

Apart from being covered in Victoria's CC - Edit Like a Pro book (covers CC and also mobile) the Blog posts she wrote give you a start.

iOS:
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-lightroom-cc-2017-12/
Android:
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-lightroom-cc-2018-02/


----------



## NAN LUNRIN

Apologies for posting at wrong / old post.  I am using the 12/2019 LR mobile app V5.1.0 93E03A but the Watermarking option lets you edit your watermarks but not turn on for sharing.  I could not find the TURN ON WATERMARK anywhere in the app.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Watermarking is an export function, so it can only be applied to the exported file. Sharing uses the original images as the source, and as yet there's no option to "overlay" a watermark over those original images.


----------

